# shore fishing for inland lake cats



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

any1 shore fishing for cats right about now? i've been itching to tie into something other than steelies. how's ladue or westbranch? i figure those cats in ne ohio outta be bitting pretty.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

cant help ya out that way but over here in NW and SW most catting in the inland lakes slows down. Prolly over there to-its cold and they go into "slow" mode but im sure u could catch some!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

BigMha said:


> any1 shore fishing for cats right about now? i've been itching to tie into something other than steelies. how's ladue or westbranch? i figure those cats in ne ohio outta be bitting pretty.


Well most inland lakes are regulated with a dam structure of some sort, and this time of year most are lowered to winter pool...so if you're looking for cats in lakes this time of year... you might be disappointed.... but the rivers, creeks and streams right now are doing fairly decent, especially in SW ohio right now


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll be out this weekend for some crappie and might do some work at night from a dock trying to catch some cats at rocky fork. 

-Wags


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

we've got a small lake with a dam in our area that holds some channels. do you think they would congregate around the deepest area? will they still eat? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks, danny


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

this should be in the deep holes or if you find a old channel or creek bed. use any type of cutbait and you should be good. but fair warning its slow fishing, and in the rivers we have been doing pretty good so far. granted it wont be fishable for awhile


----------



## full time outdoorsman (Jan 24, 2008)

what about the pay lakess 7catfishermans paradise


----------

